# Open Carry passed the House and Senate!



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Well, looks like Open Carry actually cleared the biggest hurdles and has officially been passed by the Texas House and Senate. I hate to say, "Good job," to the legislature for doing something that should be an obvious "yes," but that is the world we live in.

To celebrate, Texian Firearms will throw in a free box of ammo for any handgun purchased tomorrow (May 30, 2015)!


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Good deal. Any news on campus carry?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

My hope is that open carry ends up as non eventful as concealed carry was in Texas.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I wonder what places like the state park and wolf creek are gonna put up for it. I believe its gonna fall under the 30.06 signage. Anyone know?


----------



## Spartan Handgun Training (May 28, 2014)

muney pit said:


> I wonder what places like the state park and wolf creek are gonna put up for it. I believe its gonna fall under the 30.06 signage. Anyone know?


It appears the penal code for UCW by a CHL holder will change to a 30.07 sign to add the language of open carry.

http://www.spartanhandguntraining.com


----------



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't want anyone to know I'm armed. But you can bet the Rambo want a be's
well be coming out of the wood work.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

lamar44 said:


> I don't want anyone to know I'm armed. But you can bet the Rambo want a be's
> well be coming out of the wood work.


As long as they're safe about it, i dont give a **** that someone wants to exercise their second amendment right. Maybe the more people see a gun and its not being used to rob someone, the more they will figure out its the person that does the bad thing, not the gun.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Now we need to work on this age 21 thing. If that "kid" is old enough to choose the President and go fight war, then she/he is old enough to buy a beer and a 357.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Sure seems like alot of folks have become fearful of the sight of a gun nowadys. I've read allot of comments from people who say they dont care if someone conceal carrys but yet think some one who would open carry is somehow the buggieman. I dont think i will OC much but i know my mind set wouldnt change only my comfort. Whats your guys take on people acting like they are straight up afraid of seeing a gun vs know u have one but cant see it.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Not sure how this will affect every day carry , if I see a person with a gun exposed I will defiantly check them out to see if they look like a threat , I will still not show my cards in public ....


----------



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

Bobby Miller said:


> Now we need to work on this age 21 thing. If that "kid" is old enough to choose the President and go fight war, then she/he is old enough to buy a beer and a 357.


x2


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

muney pit said:


> Whats your guys take on people acting like they are straight up afraid of seeing a gun vs know u have one but cant see it.


I believe most people are clueless about how many hidden guns are around them at most times of day. Maybe I'm just a cynic....


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

lamar44 said:


> I don't want anyone to know I'm armed. But you can bet the Rambo want a be's
> well be coming out of the wood work.


Look, another Fudd.... wth man? To exercise a right makes you a wannabe Rambo?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Jungle_Jim said:


> Look, another Fudd.... wth man? To exercise a right makes you a wannabe Rambo?


+1. Guess im gonna be rambo somedays because i get tired of my pistol digging in my side all day. And can see myself, maybe, OC ing just for comfort. I like the idea of not worring about my cover shirt blowing open too.


----------



## Capt Jack (Jul 3, 2013)

They need to repeal that stupid 30.06 law. Thugs don't give a hoot about the law or that sign.


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

I meant comment on that, about being a fudd. It'll be nice to wear a holster owb hang a shirt over it and not have to worry about printing or showing. Not to open carry, but for comfort. I will iwb most times though.


----------



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

Don't know what a fudd is. But was talking about the 1%.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Capt Jack said:


> They need to repeal that stupid 30.06 law. Thugs don't give a hoot about the law or that sign.


Yep, no less ridiculous than if the government issued preacher licenses.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Patiently waiting a response from Starbucks!


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

CrazyYak said:


> Patiently waiting a response from Starbucks!


What did you ask them?


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

lamar44 said:


> Don't know what a fudd is. But was talking about the 1%.


The 1% what? A Fudd is a person who thinks his old shotgun is all anyone needs and while claiming to be pro 2A seeks to ban/exclude others from doing what they want such as owing an AR15 or 30 round mags or open carrying.

Tell what you mean by 1%.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Jungle_Jim said:


> The 1% what? A Fudd is a person who thinks his old shotgun is all anyone needs and while claiming to be pro 2A seeks to ban/exclude others from doing what they want such as owing an AR15 or 30 round mags or open carrying.
> 
> Tell what you mean by 1%.


Learn something new everyday. Never heard that term "fudd" before. I might have to add that to the ole noggin.


----------



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

Jungle_Jim said:


> The 1% what? A Fudd is a person who thinks his old shotgun is all anyone needs and while claiming to be pro 2A seeks to ban/exclude others from doing what they want such as owing an AR15 or 30 round mags or open carrying.
> 
> Tell what you mean by 1%.


Not a fudd, I don't care what you own or shoot. And the 1% just think about it.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

lamar44 said:


> Not a fudd, I don't care what you own or shoot. And the 1% just think about it.


Well, the common term for the 1% is the most wealthy 1% in America who allegedly oppress the 99%. There is also the 1%er biker gangs. Why don't you just say what you mean?


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

The way is was written (I think) was that it would require a CHL. A lot of CHL's in Texas prefer concealed for safety reasons. I don't think it matters either way, if you want to carry a gun, carry a gun. Really just a preference at this point if its concealed or not.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

el dorado said:


> The way is was written (I think) was that it would require a CHL. A lot of CHL's in Texas prefer concealed for safety reasons. I don't think it matters either way, if you want to carry a gun, carry a gun. Really just a preference at this point if its concealed or not.


I agree. However there are some that want to impose there way of thinking onto everyone else. Thats the only negative i see going on


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

muney pit said:


> I agree. However there are some that want to impose there way of thinking onto everyone else. Thats the only negative i see going on


Green


----------



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

happy, happy,happy .....


----------



## GearGuru21 (Apr 28, 2015)

*Open Carry*

I'm glad to know it passed, but I'm still a little unsure how I feel about it. Like others, I will still carry concealed, but I do like knowing I won't get arrested or charged with a misdemeanor if the barrel of my 1911 shows or my pocket pistol 'prints' in my shorts. However, one of my concerns is I believe the majority of non-gun owners, are oblivious to the issue in the first place. They may have known about Texas has a Concealed Handgun License, but 'out of sight, out of mind'. I'm afraid now when they're at the grocery store and they see a grisly looking 'Rambo' as stated earlier or even a clean cut dude with a .45 on his side, they're going to be opposed to it. But again, I'm glad it passed...Carry On Texas!!


----------

